# Szczerbiak trade rumors



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Szczerbiak trade rumors lack substance  

_
Don't expect much to come out of the SF Wally Szczerbiak trade rumors sure to be heard this summer -- a Szczerbiak-for-Cuttino Mobley trade popped up on the rumor mill last week. Szczerbiak signed a contract extension last season, and his raise from $3 million per year to the extension starting at $8 million per year kicks in next season. 

He's a base-year compensation player, which is a tricky collective bargaining term that, essentially, means he is very tough to trade. Besides, anyone who watched the egg Szczerbiak laid in the Timberwolves' first-round loss to the Lakers would have to wonder who would want him, anyway. . . .
_


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

If a deal coudl be done, would you do something like this?

Rose/Marshall or Fizer/ERob for Brandon and Wally.


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

I would do the rose/marshall or Fizer/ERob trades. Marshall would be a good 4 and Rose would be a good SG. Fizer was doing good before he got injured. And Robinson was doing good until TMac dropped 50 on him and he complained about the game plan and never played again.

New Lineups

PG Troy Hudson/ Strickland
SG Jalen Rose/ Gill
SF Kevin Garnett/ Peeler
PF Marshall/ Joe Smith
C Marc Jackson/Rosho

or

PG Troy Hudson/ Strickland
SG Eddie Robinson/ Gill
SF Garnett/ Peeler
PF joe smith / Fizer
C marc Jackson / Rosho


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh Wally could be had. And I'm sure there are a lot of teams willing to take him off of Minny's hands. I can think of 4 right now...

1. Cleveland - with Lebron coming, they need to get rid of Ricky, Miles or even both of them. They could get Wally and Igor for Ricky, Miles, and Mihm. Mihm isn't panning out for them anyway.
PG - Wagner PG - Hudson
SG - Wally SG - Ricky
SF - Lebron SF - KG/Miles (groom him just in case KG leave
PF - Boozer PF - Joe SMith
C - Ilgauskas C - Mihm 

2. Milwaukee - if GP stays, I would trade Cassell, Redd, and Przybilla for Wally.
PG - GP PG - Cassell/Hudson
SG - Desmond SG - Redd
SF - Wally SF - KG
PF - Tim Thomas PF - Joe Smith
C - Gadzuric? C - Przybilla

3. Warriors - trade Wally for Dampier and Dunleavy
PG - Sura? PG - Hudson
SG - Wally/J-Rich SG - ???
SF - Jamison SF - Dunleavy
PF - Murphy PF - KG
C - Foyle C - Marc?

4. Memphis - Trade Wally and Igor for Person, Swift and Battier
PG - Jason PG - Hudson
SG - Wally SG - Person/Battier
SF - Mike SF - KG
PF - Pau PF Swift
C - Lorenzen C - Marc?


Clearly, free agency is needed in all the aforementioned scenarios. But, all in all, Wally can be dealt. :sigh:


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Scratch the Minny/Cleveland deal I proposed. Ricky can't be traded to Minny b/c of the offer sheet from last summer. I believe another deal can be made before then.

Same thing with Milwaukee. Redd has to agree to the trade b/c of his offer sheet from Dallas last summer.

My bad


----------

